# Game Thread, Bulls vs Pistons, 6:30, ESPN, (CSN Chicago)



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The last time the Chicago Bulls won a season series from the Detroit Pistons, Michael Jordan was leading the Bulls to their sixth NBA championship in eight years.
> 
> Chicago will try to match that feat Wednesday when it visits its Central Division rivals for the final time this season.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>44 - 31 (.587)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>28 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>16 - 21</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Detroit Pistons </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>47 - 26 (.644)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>23 - 13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>24 - 13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.456</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.439</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>96.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>92.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.454</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.443</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>75</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>75</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>73</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>71</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>72</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>65</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>64</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hamilton, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>67</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Billups, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>63</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Prince, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>73</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Webber, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>McDyess, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>73</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Murray, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Mohammed, N</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Delfino, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>73</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Maxiell, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hunter, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Davis, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Blalock, W</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Johnson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dupree, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Flip Saunders</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
http://www.nba.com/games/20070404/CHIDET/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> INDIANAPOLIS -- This time the Pistons really are serious. Really. Really.
> 
> "I'm really happy for what we have as a team and going forward," Chauncey Billups said Tuesday as the Pistons prepared for their final showdown of the regular season with the Bulls on Wednesday night in Auburn Hills, Mich. They lost 83-81 last Thursday in Chicago. "I'm happy for what we can do and the potential we have."
> 
> ...


Sam Smith: Pistons balanced and driven


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

narek said:


> The Pistons subsequently let Ben Wallace go to the Bulls as a free agent without much regret, and general manager Joe Dumars quietly may have made the biggest acquisition of the season again on Jan. 16 when he signed Chris Webber after the 76ers released him.


It kind of surprises me that people don't comment more about the fact that the Bulls don't make the kind of impact in the Free Agent Market, esentially picking up cast-aways, as Detroit does.

During the whole Gasol trade rumors a large number of posters here wanted the Bulls to give up a significant part of their core as "only fair to Memphis". I was one who thought we should get Gasol as a salary dump. Detroit did not trade away anyone significant to get the player that put them over the top and in both cases mentioned above they got a key player for "scraps".

All the Curry, Chandler talk to me is nothing, just like Detroit letting Ben Wallace go. It's what you do afterwards with what's available that counts and where you end up in the standings.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

RealGM board says Ben Wallace is out tonight due to sinusitis. He was hospitalized, but is in stable condition.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hospitalized for sinusitis?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Hospitalized for sinusitis?


http://www.wxyz.com/content/sports/topsports/story.aspx?content_id=2671447c-7e1a-4097-b979-8afe8830c4e1



> Former Detroit Piston and current Chicago Bull Ben Wallace has been released from St. John Oakland Hospital in Madison Heights where he sought treatment this morning for a severe sinus infection.
> Wallace, in town for a game against his former team tonight, was admitted at 10 a.m. this morning.
> 
> Sources say Wallace was suffering from sinusitis, a severe sinus infection that can cause blurred vision and migraines.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ESPN.com confirms Wallace will be out tonight.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2825970

Damn, that hurts. You know how important it is for Wallace to perform against the Pistons.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Key for the game: 
1. *Tyrus Thomas Fouls.* If he can stay at 2 or less by half.
2. Malik, PJ, and ****Drum Roll*** *Sweetney's production


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

"Win One for the Ben-ster!"

(or something like that)

The Bipper?

The Wipper?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IQ5YiQqrZCk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IQ5YiQqrZCk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Knute Rockne -- Fight! Fight! Fight! speech


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Prepare for weird ugly rotations


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> ESPN.com confirms Wallace will be out tonight.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2825970
> 
> Damn, that hurts. You know how important it is for Wallace to perform against the Pistons.


I was reading the updated previews and it looks like they've signed someone named 
Ben Néedabuwl to a 10 day contract.

Anyone heard of him?

Is he out of the D league?

Sounds foreign.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Eat those minutes, Thabo.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Deng at the PF. Thabo starting at SF. I'm guessing we'll see Duhon, Griffin, and Malik playing the majority of bench minutes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

they just said on the pregame that wallace was given a *spinal tap* to rule out spinal menengitis. yikes.

and thabo. yes that THABO! gets the start at SF and not Tyrus. Deng at PF. and bullybullz's funny uncle PJ at center.

kirk/gordon in the backcourt.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> they just said on the pregame that wallace was given a *spinal tap* to rule out spinal menengitis. yikes.
> 
> and thabo. yes that THABO! gets the start at SF and not Tyrus. Deng at PF. and bullybullz's funny uncle PJ at center.
> 
> kirk/gordon in the backcourt.


Thabo with a quick five points. I really hope he makes a positive impact tonight.. im a little down on him.

I want him to have a huge enough impact that i don't ever have to think about Brewer ever again.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Thabo's going to be good, and I personally wouldn't mind having Thabo and Brewer providing:
1. The prospect of retaining Noc is low and
2. The top 6 or 7 big men are gone by the time the Bulls pick and Brewer's still on the board.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

A spinal tap? Jeez, that's gotta sting. I wonder what other symptoms led them to do that. Man.... ouch.

Deng just ate Sheed's lunch.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Did ERob ever have one of those spinal taps for his sore toes?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Pretty darn respectable first half considering the shorthanded team tonight. Ben out, Tyrus sick, Gordon on the bench. I'm pretty surprised. Nice to see Kirk step up.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Pretty darn respectable first half considering the shorthanded team tonight. Ben out, Tyrus sick, Gordon on the bench. I'm pretty surprised. Nice to see Kirk step up.


Exactly. 

I missed a lot of the first half but Thabo's statline looks pretty decent. He still looks ultra-tentative though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo and Kirk playing well for us to be onl down by 1 at the half. Hopefully Gordon gets his act together in the second half of this game...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I would love to face the Pistons 5-on-5 sometimes instead of the usual on 5-on-8. Gordon's not even allowed to breathe on Billups.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Pretty sloppy 2nd half. 

Only 1 TO in the 1st Qtr, 9 in the 2nd. Ouch.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I would love to face the Pistons 5-on-5 sometimes instead of the usual on 5-on-8. Gordon's not even allowed to breathe on Billups.


I could see Ben fouling out this game... the Pistons are going to attack him.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

So Tyrus is sick? With the flu? His line is impressive. 2 mins, 3 offensive boards, 5 points.

Also, Arenas looks like he hurt his knee in the Celts game. That guy never gets hurt.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah, those TOs marred what was otherwise a pretty good first half, considering that we basically played without either Ben.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Playoff matchup with the Wizards anyone?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Playoff matchup with the Wizards anyone?


Doubt it. The Wizards will drop to 6th but the Pacers, Magic, Nets, Knicks are too far back to catch them. We are gonna get Toronto, Miami, or one of those four teams.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

****, there goes my fantasy team (Arenas)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Man Duhon looks awful. I really like what Thabo does though. Give him a year or two and he'll be a solid rotation guy at the 2 and 3. I don't know what's up with Du though. I wonder who we could get that would be better than Duhon. Gordon is just getting hosed by the refs tonight.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

The Pistons look tired. There've been two possessions with 4 guys standing still outside of the arc while Billups dribbled around.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It amazes how Detroit just can't STFU on the court. The biggest group of cry babies the NBA has seen since....well, the previous Detroit teams of the late 80s.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's playing some game today.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kirk is downright amazing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

whoohooo. 

_Captain KIRK!_

and tyrus, despite the nasal congestion, is impressive.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Gordon makes it pretty hard to root for him sometimes. I like that Kirk is taking over with the Bulls' injury/foul issues. 

Tyrus and Kirk and wowing me right now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Up 13! We've played the perfect game today. Just gotta keep the focus now. You know we'll have a cold stretch in the 4th.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice run by the Bulls to go up 80-67 with the 3rd quarter near its end. Hopefully the refs don't give the Pistons back this game in the 4th...


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls up 13 nearing the end of the 3rd Qrt.

How many points up do the Bulls need to be to be "safe"?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Not to demean Kirk's great game, but Billups has really fallen off defensively. He wants the max?


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Kirk carrying the bulls tonight


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Thomas with 9 points and 5 rebounds in only 7 minutes? With the flu?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Up 13! We've played the perfect game today. Just gotta keep the focus now. You know we'll have a cold stretch in the 4th.


I don't know how we do it, but we have a history of stepping up and playing great when we have key players out, tonight is no different.



Id also like to apologize, but i chuckled when i saw that frankenstien advertisment.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nevermind.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Du!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon hits the 3! 22-7 run to close the 3rd: 84-69 Bulls going into the 4th...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Damn, it felt good to watch Q3. Now close it out!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That was a weird Avis commercial I just walked in on.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thus far it's been our most impressive road performance of the season.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know that I've ever seen Kirk play this confidently before. He looks like he knows he can pick apart the Detroit defense in the bottom of his bones. He's playing without fear right now.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

one more quarter. close it out boys!


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Thabo looks fantastic playing small forward. He's been guarding Prince better than Deng/Nocioni ever did. He's also using that 7'2" wingspan to snatch rebounds in traffic.

Good stuff.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Winning in the Palace would indeed be great.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice to see Tyrus pushing himself through the illness.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Back to Back oops for TT!!! Up 19.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lol, just got home and tyrus gets too easy alley-oops. time out detroit!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

How long can Thomas keep receiving these alley-oops before other teams catch on?? It's pretty ****ing amazing.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Tyrus...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tyrus is a beast. Im so impressed by his timing.. im really glad that our guards are starting to look for him alot more now.

He really reminds me of Kenyon and Kemp back in the day, when you could just throw it up near the rim and they would just throw it down. He gets anything around the rim...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Playing like this, I don't think any team in the East can top us. (Playoffs that is)


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I like that we've finally figured out how to use Tyrus in our offense. Using him to crash the weakside on cuts and after missed shots, on slip picks and backdoor alley oops is a really nice compliment to our motion based pick n' roll offense.

I remember at the beginning of the season when he and the team didn't really look like they knew what to do with one another, and everytime he got the Bulls it'd be in an iso, and he'd just throw up some awkward looking shot.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

rwj333 said:


> How long can Thomas keep receiving these alley-oops before other teams catch on?? It's pretty ****ing amazing.


The times they don't work is when Kirk passes are off the mark. 

When the passes are high enough and on target it's like a perfect pass to Randy Moss a couple years ago, who's gonna jump that high to stop it?


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

28-7 run :lol:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's A Beatdown!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha Hamilton, what a punk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's pathetic. Tyrus wasn't even initiating that. BS!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> It's A Beatdown!!!!



Will The Pistons walk off the court without looking at the Bulls players or shaking hands?...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Rip Hamilton is being a retard now, WHY DID THOMAS GET KICKED OUT??????? He was walking away and Hamiltno keeps following him


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow...


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Uh. double you tee eff?

Rip is a loser.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

nitric said:


> Rip Hamilton is being a retard now, WHY DID THOMAS GET KICKED OUT??????? He was walking away and Hamiltno keeps following him


For real. Hamilton kept approaching Thomas and Tyrus walked away. Crawford musta kicked Tyrus out for something he said.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nitric said:


> Rip Hamilton is being a retard now, WHY DID THOMAS GET KICKED OUT??????? He was walking away and Hamiltno keeps following him


i don't get it either. tyrus tried walking away, but rip thought he could get him to react so he kept talking. boom both kicked out. at least tyrus earned it at the end and kept talking.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rip follows Tyrus around and keeps talking stuff and Tyrus gets ejected. Great. And the Detroit crowd loves it, of course, and even throws something at Tyrus on his way out. Ridiculous.

Win this game, Bulls, we're better than this team.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

We always seem to get under Hamilton's skin. I don't see what the hell TT did to him but it was obvious that TT was trying to get away and Hamilton kept going at him, what an arse!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

nitric said:


> Rip Hamilton is being a retard now, WHY DID THOMAS GET KICKED OUT??????? He was walking away and Hamiltno keeps following him


Good question. I don't get why Ty was kicked out.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

i don't understand the second technicals. neither were doing anything wrong at that point.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RoRo said:


> i don't get it either. tyrus tried walking away, but rip thought he could get him to react so he kept talking. boom both kicked out. at least tyrus earned it at the end and kept talking.


I liked what i saw from Tyrus. You know his not going to take anything from anyone, not even someone as established as Rip. His going to be a future leader on our team...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

It must be difficult to be a Pistons fan and have to root for whining b!tches like Hamilton, Prince and Wallace.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

this is a good game lots of drama plus this is Kirk's best game of the season taking it to the pistons.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I liked what i saw from Tyrus. You know his not going to take anything from anyone, not even someone as established as Rip. His going to be a future leader on our team...



yeah i like it too, i was hoping to see what an angry tyrus would do in this game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rip hamilton is a ****ing drama queen.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

damn how did thabo blow that pass? deng had the gimme.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im so glad that Hubie Brown was calling tonights game instead of Walton. Walton is just so.. (shakes head)

Im happy with what i saw from Thabo today, that i think ill stop talking about Corey Brewer for awhile now. He played good defense, passed well, and shot the ball suprisingly well also. Another thing he does great and is over-looked is his rebounding. His always in the paint grabbing defensive rebounds...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Barrett-Duhon-Thabo-Khryapa-Malik on the floor for us right now. 102-82 with a little under 2 minutes left...


----------



## randyripoff (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice to see a Bulls team not at full strength blow out a Detroit team at full strength. Great game by the Bulls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

106-88 Bulls win!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah i love me some hubie too.

and hubie loves him some kirk.


so was this a message game? i think so. watch out cleveland.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Tonights a good day for the Bulls. They win against the best in the east, with Wallace and Noce out. Also with Gordon stinking it up..

Also Philly will probably beat Knicks..

A great day!


----------



## obermotz (Oct 20, 2004)

Well it is 4 am here in Hungary, but this game was definitely worth staying up. Great game from Kirk, Tyrus, Thabo & Luol. I will give hell tomorrow my friends who are Pistons fans. :clap2: :clap2: :cheers:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

No big day for Ben Gordon on his B-Day


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

j-rich for ben gordan anyone?


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

ballerkingn said:


> j-rich for ben gordan anyone?


Hell no.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ballerkingn said:


> j-rich for ben gordan anyone?


Jrich? No. We have Thabo..

Lets just use Gordon to trade up to get Harford.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Kudos to PJ for stepping up when the team needed him and playing some solid minutes.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Pistons must be wondering what hit them. Wallace out, Gordon neutralized by the refs, no Nocioni, and even Tyrus Thomas is under the weather. And they still get their butts kicked.

Bet the Pistons are hoping the Bulls get the second seed, so they don't have to see us until the ECF.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

McBulls said:


> Pistons must be wondering what hit them. Wallace out, Gordon neutralized by the refs, no Nocioni, and even Tyrus Thomas is under the weather. And they still get their butts kicked.
> 
> Bet the Pistons are hoping the Bulls get the second seed, so they don't have to see us until the ECF.


A conference finals match up against the Pistons would be a dream come true.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

ballerkingn said:


> j-rich for ben gordan anyone?


It's weird when Gordon have a good game people want to trade him when he have a bad game trade him. Please give it a break.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

good gamble by skiles. 
start the game small, try to dictate a fast tempo. 
perfect against detroit, who just played indy last night.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> The times they don't work is when Kirk passes are off the mark.
> 
> When the passes are high enough and on target it's like a perfect pass to Randy Moss a couple years ago, who's gonna jump that high to stop it?


I think that's a big part of it. Tyrus is so fast and gets off the ground so quickly that he can just cut from the weakside and get a wide open alley oop because he explodes so quickly and needs no time to wind up.

Conversely, I think he's greatly benefitting from the fact that, for most of this season and last, it was penciled in most team's scouting reports for their big men to help out on the perimeter as much as they wanted to try and stop the pick n' roll since Big Ben, Tyson, Malik and Sweetney weren't scaring anyone. 

I believe teams will begin to adjust for Tyrus' presence on the floor by the time the playoffs begin, largely negating his wide open looks at the basket. However, such defensive attention will still reap great benefits for our team since defenses will not be able to trap our guards as aggressively off high screens, and it should greatly open up the middle of the floor for all the off the ball cuts our offense uses, particularly with Luol Deng.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Skiles said months ago that the team needed a signature road win. This might have been it, a blowout win while shorthanded over the conference's top team, with said top team having its full complement of players.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_AUBURN HILLS, Mich. (AP) -- Kirk Hinrich scored 29, Luol Deng added 22 and the Ben Wallace-less Chicago Bulls beat the listless Detroit Pistons 106-88 on Wednesday night.

*Wallace missed the game against his former team after going to the hospital with inflammation in his sinus, and his absence seemed to deflate a crowd fired up to jeer him again.*

It also may have led to the Pistons underestimating the Bulls, whose offensive production made up for the lack Wallace's defense.

Chicago took control of the game with a 16-4 run -- with Hinrich scoring half of its points -- to end the third quarter for a 84-69 lead. Until that burst, it was a tightly contested game with 15 lead changes and eight ties.

The game almost took an ugly turn with 8:12 left.

Detroit's Richard Hamilton and Chicago's Tyrus Thomas were ejected with two technical fouls while play was stopped with 8:12 left after exchanging *heated words* and being separated by teammates.

While walking off the court toward their locker rooms, both players had to be separated again.

*Hamilton -- and many of his teammates -- had a frustrating night.

The 20-point scorer had more fouls (five) and turnovers (four) than points (three).*

Chauncey Billups scored 17, Rasheed Wallace had 16 points and Chris Webber added 10 points and eight rebounds for the Pistons, who had won five of six.

Detroit's magic number is four to clinch home-court advantage in the Eastern Conference playoffs over Cleveland, which plays at Detroit on Sunday, with seven games left for both teams.

Chicago, which has clinched a spot in the playoffs, have won six of its last seven games. _




----

_even in his sick bed_, ben wallace with those intangibles for the bulls. way to be a team player!

:smilewink


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> rip hamilton is a ****ing drama queen.


:cheers:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

WTF was up with this game. It wasn't listed as being on ESPN, so I just happened to turn ESPN to it about 10 seconds before Tyrus and Rip got ejected. I thought the stat-tracker here http://www.nba.com/games/20070404/CHIDET/boxscore.html was messed up because it had Thabo listed as 40 minutes and a starter, and Wallace not playing (role reversal), and Gordon with only 2 points, yet we were ahead 90-69 or so?? 

SO what's the deal? Someone in here mentioned Tyrus has the flu, Ben Wallace was in the hospital, but what was up with Gordon? Refs neutralizing is a bit of an exaggeration from what I can see...2 points on only 2 shots in 11 mintes??? That is an absolutely insane stat sheet for Gordon. Pisses me off I missed the rest of it, sounds like my boy Kirk had a great game anyway. Kinda funny how everyone shut up about him, after the way they bashed him so bad earlier this season. 

BTW, I agree about Tyrus. He was halfway across the court, and Rip kept coming to him. Complete and utter BS that he got the boot...should've been just Rip. Typical class-less Piston fans throwing stuff at him as he left too...I wondered if I saw something thrown at Rip too though?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Skiles had his team prepared. Offensive gameplan, defensive gameplan, preparation, scouting, strategy with key players out of the game...just a fantastic job by Skiles.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Really a well-coached game by Skiles, I thought. Fantastic guard play overall; Duhon, Hinrich, and Sefolosha were all dynamite. Tyrus Thomas showed some guts by playing how he did. He really made a big impact despite feeling like crap. Kudos to PJ Brown for another turn back the clock day.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

If we seize the opportunity, this team should be able to overcome Cleveland for the 2nd seed in the East. Our remaining 6 games are fairly easy, playing 2 teams with winning records, none of which have a better winning percentage than us.

Starting on Friday Cleveland will play a back to back against Miami and Washington, and then go on the road to Detroit in a Sunday matinee game on ABC. If we can win out our next 3 games, I think we ought to be able to abrogate Cleveland's 8 week run as the 2nd best team in the East, and be able to have homecourt advantage until the ECF.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

45-31! Can't say it gets better right now. Especially with this statement game. Shorthanded Bulls blow out the best team in the East on the road! What a game!! Didn't watch it, but from comments here it sounds like Thabo, Tyrus and Kirk had big games. Deng did his part too.

I hope someone posts a highlight of the techs on Tyrus and Rip. I'd like to see what happened between those two guys. Maybe NBA.com will post it in the highlights.


Anyway, great game! Let's keep it up!!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> Conversely, I think he's greatly benefitting from the fact that, for most of this season and last, it was penciled in most team's scouting reports for their big men to help out on the perimeter as much as they wanted to try and stop the pick n' roll since Big Ben, Tyson, Malik and Sweetney weren't scaring anyone.
> 
> I believe teams will begin to adjust for Tyrus' presence on the floor by the time the playoffs begin, largely negating his wide open looks at the basket. However, such defensive attention will still reap great benefits for our team since defenses will not be able to trap our guards as aggressively off high screens, and it should greatly open up the middle of the floor for all the off the ball cuts our offense uses, particularly with Luol Deng.


totally agree with you. for example on his second oop, it was either let duhon get the layup or give up the lob to tyrus. 

i think to a degree people do underestimate how fast tyrus can get up. 
if we're talking about a slower, older player, that lob pass or one dribble move will be there alot for tyrus. 
when it comes to an equal race he can jump higher and faster than most people in the league.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> If we seize the opportunity, this team should be able to overcome Cleveland for the 2nd seed in the East. Our remaining 6 games are fairly easy, playing 2 teams with winning records, none of which have a better winning percentage than us.
> 
> Starting on Friday Cleveland will play a back to back against Miami and Washington, and then go on the road to Detroit in a Sunday matinee game on ABC. If we can win out our next 3 games, I think we ought to be able to abrogate Cleveland's 8 week run as the 2nd best team in the East, and be able to have homecourt advantage until the ECF.


NJ is actually a tough matchup for us, because their guards can overpower our guards. But 50 wins would be incredibly nice.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

13 points and 8 rebounds in 10 mins for Tyrus!!

This guy is TYNOMITE!!!

Kirk was definitly the player of the game tonight, carrying the team in the first half to keep it close till the 3rd. 

29 points on 10-17 shooting, 4-6 3pt and 8 assits also.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

rwj333 said:


> NJ is actually a tough matchup for us, because their guards can overpower our guards. But 50 wins would be incredibly nice.



Bulls passed a HUGE test tonight, as has been mentioned with a Blow-out road-win against a full-strength elite team.

Now another test to follow quickly. Beating a team we haven't beaten in two seasons. We should be able to beat them since they are the 7th seed and we are really the 3rd seed.

I still see the Bulls at 49 wins, but that to me is close enough!!


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Refs neutralizing is a bit of an exaggeration from what I can see...2 points on only 2 shots in 11 mintes??? That is an absolutely insane stat sheet for Gordon. Pisses me off I missed the rest of it, sounds like my boy Kirk had a great game anyway. Kinda funny how everyone shut up about him, after the way they bashed him so bad earlier this season.


Gordon got completely taken out of the game by the Refs. He had 4 fouls in 11 minutes, because every time he got near Billups the Refs blew the whistle. I didn't even see him pick up the 3rd foul, but the rest were very pathetic calls.

Luckily Hinrich stepped up big time and it didn't hurt us.

What a unexpected blowout tonight, I would have been happy if they had just kept it close even if they lost with the lineup we had out there tonight. Was shocked to see Thabo get the start, and was great to see him not be nervous out there and play well.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> yeah i love me some hubie too.
> 
> and hubie loves him some kirk.
> 
> ...


Hubie loves him some Bulls! He's always very positive about the team, always. And he does know what he's talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Bulls passed a HUGE test tonight, as has been mentioned with a Blow-out road-win against a full-strength elite team.
> 
> Now another test to follow quickly. Beating a team we haven't beaten in two seasons. We should be able to beat them since they are the 7th seed and we are really the 3rd seed.
> 
> I still see the Bulls at 49 wins, but that to me is close enough!!


We havn't beaten the Nets in 2 seasons?? 

Which league are you talking about?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Great win tonight, missed the 1st half cause I was at the Big Green Scholarship Dinner at Marshall Univ. listening to Billy Donovan, he was the keynote speaker. 

A couple of things, I just got back from my trip to Chicago this past weekend, loved it. Very overwhelming city to go to, this small town boy got a taste of the BIG CITY! Started off at the ESPNZone and watched the Bulls beat the Pistons. Sat by a Pistons fan that night and told him where I was from and about our future addition of Bulls fans to the family(Twins). When I asked for the check, I had found out he had paid for our dinner, probably will be the only Pistons fan I ever like. He was a very gracious guy, really can't find that anymore.

The game on Saturday was great, would have been better if the Bulls had finished it off. Seeing a game live in the United Center is terrific and somehow TV doesn't give the full feel of the electricity during the games. Some teenie bopper Cavs fans sat beside my wife and I. The only part that made me mad about that was they probably won't care about the Cavs when Lebron is gone or done playin. Met Johnny "Red" Kerr out by the Statue, as he was leaving the United Center. 

Overall great trip, plan to do it sometime again in the future!

On tonight's game, great 2nd half. Loved the way Thabo, Duhon, and Kirk played. It was BS that Thomas got kicked out when Hamilton was clearly the instigator, he wouldn't stop following Thomas and wouldn't shut his mouth. I'm glad that Thomas didn't back down, shows strength!

We have to stay focused as a team. Knicks lost and Wizards lost, but Toronto won by 3 over Orlando. If we play like we did tonight, we will go deep into the playoffs! GO BULLS!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Phenomenal floor game for Kaptain Kirk tonight. I'm really becoming a HUGE fan of our back 3. 

ANd for those of you who think I'm a hinrich hater, I'll say it again. Phenomenal GAME by hinrich tonight.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> NJ is actually a tough matchup for us, because their guards can overpower our guards. But 50 wins would be incredibly nice.


NJ matches up favorably with our backcourt, but in a 7 game series, I don't think you can get around the fact that we are a better, more complete team that is decisively better equipped to succeed in the postseason. 

In addition to their subpar road record (.388 for the season), we would be facing the only team in the playoffs where we had a sustainable advantage at every frontcourt position, providing Tyrus Thomas can stay out of foul trouble and keep his head on straight. 

The only thing that would give me pause is my suspicion that Jason Kidd would absolutely have it out to take down arch nemesis Skiles, but I do not think that will be enough.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> We havn't beaten the Nets in 2 seasons??
> 
> Which league are you talking about?


Well, I thought we were 0-2 against them THIS season and I thought we got swept by them LAST seaon. Maybe I am wrong, but that's what I remember.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Well, I thought we were 0-2 against them THIS season and I thought we got swept by them LAST seaon. Maybe I am wrong, but that's what I remember.


Nah, the record against them last year was 2-1, and should have been 3-0 if not for a late missed free throw by Gordon and a last second foul Chandler stupidly made giving Jefferson the winning 3 point play.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Babble-On said:


> Nah, the record against them last year was 2-1, and should have been 3-0 if not for a late missed free throw by Gordon and a last second foul Chandler stupidly made giving Jefferson the winning 3 point play.


That's just strange. I was sure they got swept last year, my bad. 

I remember the game they lost and how they lost it too. I guess I transferred that to the other games which happened late in the season.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> NJ matches up favorably with our backcourt, but in a 7 game series, I don't think you can get around the fact that we are a better, more complete team that is decisively better equipped to succeed in the postseason.
> 
> In addition to their subpar road record (.388 for the season), we would be facing the only team in the playoffs where we had a sustainable advantage at every frontcourt position, providing Tyrus Thomas can stay out of foul trouble and keep his head on straight.
> 
> The only thing that would give me pause is my suspicion that Jason Kidd would absolutely have it out to take down arch nemesis Skiles, but I do not think that will be enough.


Of course. I have complete confidence that we can beat them in a 7 game series, but the two upcoming games we have against are tougher than they look.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

nitric said:


> Rip Hamilton is being a retard now, WHY DID THOMAS GET KICKED OUT??????? He was walking away and Hamiltno keeps following him



It was a control the game thing.

The league will probably rescind it. But the ref was probably looking at the big picture...the Pistons were already acting chippy, and if Tyrus stayed in he'd have caught an elbow or something from someone else and then there would have been a part two...

....though I don't know why Skiles didn't pull him to the bench and keep him there for a few minutes. It was a dead ball.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

The Pistons must be worried at this point. We were 3-1 against them this year and the only time they beat us we had an 18 point lead against them. Huge game really. I don't see anybody in the East who is more of a favorite than us right now.

BTW, Hamilton is a freakin' punk. The Pistons walk around with this swagger, especially Hamilton, Billups and Prince. They won a championship a few years ago and that entitles them to something I guess. The chicken sh*t wears a mask and he is elbowing people in the face because they are playing defense. What a cry baby. Tyrus is a complete animal. I love how he was ready to absolutely kill Hamilton. I don't know about you, but Tyrus isn't somebody you want to mess with.

Another side point, I noticed several players were playing angry tonight. Deng looked pissed several times as did Hinrich. It's good to see we aren't backing down to the Pistons. Tyrus v. Hamilton was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Soulful Sides said:


> It was a control the game thing.
> 
> The league will probably rescind it. But the ref was probably looking at the big picture...the Pistons were already acting chippy, and if Tyrus stayed in he'd have caught an elbow or something from someone else and then there would have been a part two...
> 
> ....though I don't know why Skiles didn't pull him to the bench and keep him there for a few minutes. It was a dead ball.


good point.

i do like skiles leaving Tyrus out there though. 
let the kid experience something like that now and see how he reacts. 

either way, it's a lesson learned for him and hopefully refs will see he tried to avoid rip after the first t's, so he doesn't build a bad rep.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Of course. I have complete confidence that we can beat them in a 7 game series, but the two upcoming games we have against are tougher than they look.


Fair enough.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RoRo said:


> good point.
> 
> i do like skiles leaving Tyrus out there though.
> let the kid experience something like that now and see how he reacts.
> ...












"I can take on the punk.. let me at him!"


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

"What did you just say about my mother?"


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

One last thing about the little scuffle. I think its a damn shame that the league has decided to make this league into a piss weak league. There is nothing wrong with some aggression and physicality, and to deny the players that is just dreadful for the league i think.

None of these calls they make they would have even flinched or even looked twice back in the days. A hard foul was a hard foul, a little trash talk was a trash talk. You give them a foul or a technical foul and thats it, you don't need to eject any player for that. Sometimes they would just call a simple personal foul and leave it at that.

I just hate how the league has changed so much that there is no physical play anymore, or the refs assess technical fouls or ejections as soon as someone sneezes on another player.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

> While walking off the court toward their locker rooms, both players had to be separated again.
> 
> Thomas said he was hit in the face with what appeared to be a tube of lip balm.
> 
> ...


We need this guys name and photo out in public. What kind of guy throws lip balm of all things?? shameful. He might as well have had thrown his nail filer while he was at it...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kulaz, this is why I watch less and less NBA ball. Actually I think the NBA sucks and the only good things are the 1. Bulls 2. Draft Day/Trade Deadline/FA 3. Mavs vs Suns, Suns vs Spurs, Spurs vs Mavs

The league is less physical than a league made for pre-schoolers. The officiating is horrible.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> Kulaz, this is why I watch less and less NBA ball. Actually I think the NBA sucks and the only good things are the 1. Bulls 2. Draft Day/Trade Deadline/FA 3. Mavs vs Suns, Suns vs Spurs, Spurs vs Mavs
> 
> The league is less physical than a league made for pre-schoolers. The officiating is horrible.


Its a pity. But it has everything to do with how much players much and how much of an investment they have on businesses. It has everything to do with the business side of things over what is actually good for the game. Agents, owners and companies are so worried about their huge investments being injuried or tampered with they are making this league into a preschool of little toodlers.

Yes Phoniex plays a great style of play, but to negate other different styles and to punish them for it is the wrong thing to do. There have always been great run and gun teams even in the past, Lakers, the old Denver teams, they were great fast breaking high scoring teams. But they didn't punish the slower grinding teams for playing their style either.


Then you wonder why we breed so many primadonas..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Another Biz aspect: 1st round series being 7 games. The NBA makes more money from an extra 2 games being shown.

The 5 game series left the element of an upset. Sure the better team moves on now, BUT Fans love upsets and there is way too long of a wait between playoff games. In the past, multiple playoff games would be on in one night. There would be one day in between for traveling.

I know tons of people who were casual NBA fans in the past but don't have the patience to watch the playoffs now because of this (7 game series in round 1 and the long wait between games). 

There are so many reasons why the quality of the NBA has gone down. I'm thankful the NFL doesn't make some stupid changes.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I couldn't disagree more with you guys on the physical nature of the game now. Now it's more about muscle and force than it is about skill. They let too many travels go, too many fouls, etc. Too much thug behavior too...THAT is why they are calling so many T's now. The NBA already sucks compared to the NFL, as far as ratings and everything else goes, so they have to crack down on what drove a lot of people away..thuggish acts. A lot of older people are alienated from the NBA now because it's more football than basketball in their eyes....been told that by countless people in their 40s and older. Who has the money in this country?? People 40s and older. 

Personally, I get disgusted with the refs not calling it consistently, more-so than calling too much.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> One last thing about the little scuffle. I think its a damn shame that the league has decided to make this league into a piss weak league. There is nothing wrong with some aggression and physicality, and to deny the players that is just dreadful for the league i think.
> 
> None of these calls they make they would have even flinched or even looked twice back in the days. A hard foul was a hard foul, a little trash talk was a trash talk. You give them a foul or a technical foul and thats it, you don't need to eject any player for that. Sometimes they would just call a simple personal foul and leave it at that.
> 
> I just hate how the league has changed so much that there is no physical play anymore, or the refs assess technical fouls or ejections as soon as someone sneezes on another player.


All the major sports leagues are moving this way--and are at their apex in popularity.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

There's only one thing I have to comment on that no one else has addressed. Tyrus put up one of the sickest stat lines I've ever seen in the NBA tonight: 13 and 8 in just ten minutes!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> There's only one thing I have to comment on that no one else has addressed. Tyrus put up one of the sickest stat lines I've ever seen in the NBA tonight: 13 and 8 in just ten minutes!!


Just imagine if he wasn't sick! 52 points and 32 rebounds in 40 minutes of play?! Solid.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

> Both Hamilton and Thomas were ejected in the fourth quarter after picking up double technical fouls. The two were jockeying for position in the paint, when things got chippy and official Joey Crawford blew a whistle and ran to separate them.
> 
> He called a foul on Hamilton, and as other players and the officials kept the two apart, tagged each with their first technical fouls.
> 
> ...


http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070404/SPORTS03/70404040


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hamilton followed Ty to the locker room. What is up with this punk. He goes around wearing a mask and yet wants to start a fight which he instigated?

It may be me, but if Big Ben had to choose a side to be on, who do you think he would side with? I see him breaking it up, but being more loyal toward the Detroit guys than the Bulls. Everytime there is a Pistons-Bulls game, I feel he is holding it back somewhat. 

Thats my biggest fear if we play them in the playoffs. That Big Ben doesn't give it his all for that reason.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> and yet wants to start a fight which he instigated?


I know exactly what you mean but this reads kind of funny. :biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

huge gutty win! Most impressive win yet.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

narek said:


> Hubie loves him some Bulls! He's always very positive about the team, always. And he does know what he's talking about. :biggrin:


There's a coach I know from the Joliet area who personally knows Hubie, and says he's a great guy and VERY knowledgeable basketball coach. Definitely the epitome of an old-school coach though, so it makes sense he likes our team. Him and Skiles would get along I think.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> I see him breaking it up, but being more loyal toward the Detroit guys than the Bulls. Everytime there is a Pistons-Bulls game, I feel he is holding it back somewhat.
> 
> Thats my biggest fear if we play them in the playoffs. That Big Ben doesn't give it his all for that reason.


Yeah I can see Ben pulling off his Bulls jersey in the middle of the game to reveal a Piston's jersey. Holding back huh? He is averaging 8 ppg and 14 rpg in the 3 game against them including a 19 rebound game. If anything, he wants to prove to those guys he was the reason they won.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

lougehrig said:


> Yeah I can see Ben pulling off his Bulls jersey in the middle of the game to reveal a Piston's jersey. Holding back huh? He is averaging 8 ppg and 14 rpg in the 3 game against them including a 19 rebound game. If anything, he wants to prove to those guys he was the reason they won.


I totally agree. I'm sure Big Ben is still pissed off that Detroit did not make it a priority and not try harder than Chicago to sign Wallace. He brought a TITLE without a single superstar and Big Ben was the face of the franchise and the heart and soul of the team and in return, Detroit would rather sign Chauncey to a max deal this sumer than BBBBBBEEN WWWWWALLLLACE!!! I'm sure when he plays against Detroit, he want's to show them what they've lost. Remeber the crazy shot he made against Detroit which hit the top of the backboard and went straight down!! 

Was it luck or some sort of sign for good things to come for Chicago???

So this, "Ben Wallace would back up his former team" is ridiculous and total BS.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Yeah I can see Ben pulling off his Bulls jersey in the middle of the game to reveal a Piston's jersey. Holding back huh? He is averaging 8 ppg and 14 rpg in the 3 game against them including a 19 rebound game. If anything, he wants to prove to those guys he was the reason they won.


Game 7, fifteen seconds left, Pistons with the ball up by two. Hinrich with the steal, has a wide open layup and Wallace comes out of nowhere to block the shot and send Kirk into the stands. Oh my gawd, Wallace just tore off his Bulls jersey to reveal a Pistons jersey. The fans are going nuts. Inbound to Thomas, Wallace rejects him again. Pistons win. Pistons win. 

McWorld. Hey it could happen.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

T.Shock said:


> Game 7, fifteen seconds left, Pistons with the ball up by two. Hinrich with the steal, has a wide open layup and Wallace comes out of nowhere to block the shot and send Kirk into the stands. Oh my gawd, Wallace just tore off his Bulls jersey to reveal a Pistons jersey. The fans are going nuts. Inbound to Thomas, Wallace rejects him again. Pistons win. Pistons win.
> 
> McWorld. Hey it could happen.


Right....


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Or better yet, instead of Thomas it's P.J. but Wallace get's called for the foul (veteran call) on P.J. Brown. P.J. sticks 2 free throws. Detroit Timeout. Inbounds, Billups misses, Bulls win.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> ****, there goes my fantasy team (Arenas)


I'm without Ray Allen and Joe Johnson. I'm going to Walter Herrmann and Tarence Kinsey you to death (hopefully) :biggrin:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Barrett-Duhon-Thabo-Khryapa-Malik on the floor for us right now. 102-82 with a little under 2 minutes left...


0 on 5 on offense? :bananallama:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyrus looked like Marion last night, super quick off his feet. Great gameplan by Skiles I must admit. Nice win.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Just imagine if he wasn't sick! 52 points and 32 rebounds in 40 minutes of play?! Solid.


Haha. I did think that to myself. He must have a little Jordan in him playing that well when he's sick. Seriously though, it might've been a _monster_ game with more minutes.


----------

